# Ich?



## Dawind (Sep 19, 2010)

I have 11 2- 2.5 inch RBP in a 135 gal tank. Ammonia 0 Nitrite 0 Nitrate within safe conditions. All 11 RB were just moved into this tank 6 days ago. Water is always clean. Recently (2-3 days) ive noticed multiple reds darting very fast and rubbing themselves on a plant leaf. Ive also seen one rub himself on the substrate. Sooo I looked at the list of possible diseases, and found that it could be ich. However I do not see any white salt like sprinkles on any of the fish. I do see what just appears to be some shiny scales on the top portion of the fish (dorsal area). But since these shiny looking scales are on all of my RB (and all the on the same spot) i figured its normal. From reading the pinned forums I think my next course of action is aquarium salts and a temperature raise. I tried to take a picture, but it doesn't cooperate with the shiny spots. Is it possible that its not itch and I should be doing something else? Thank you

-Pete


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd raise temp, add salt, and wait for any other symptoms. (Usually its nothing)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I wouldn't do anything drastic without knowing what is wrong. Was your tank cycled? I'd probably just bump up them temp and do a water change then just monitor for a bit


----------



## Dawind (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes the tank is completely cycled.  I added salts last Thursday and raised the temp., followed the pinned salt post.  The scratching behavior is still going on, it does not seem to have increased or decreased.  They are still eating pretty aggressively, so i am not too worried right now.  Im going to do a 30% water change on Thursday (1 week mark) followed by a 50% the following week.  Ill keep posting updates. Thanks guys.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Sounds like flashing to me. My reds did this all the time as well as my African cichlids. Its nothing to worry about.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Mine do it to. Usualy after a large feeding. Probably just getting debris out of their gills.


----------

